# Crochet cycling gloves



## palinurus (16 Jan 2011)

like these , in medium but they come up large so if you take a large glove I think these will work.


----------



## Kestevan (16 Jan 2011)

I'd be more than happy to relieve you of these frankly hideous gloves 

PM has been sent.


----------

